# Wenn EUER Leben ein Film wäre...



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Uhu Buffies,

hab da n nettes Forenspiel gefunden das sogar ohne Spam auskommt *g*


*Regeln:*


1. Öffnet eure Playlist (iTunes, Winamp, Windows Media Player, etc).
2. Stellt das ganze auf Zufallswiedergabe
3. Drückt "Play"
4. Für jede Frage die kommt, gebt ihr den Titel des Liedes ein.
5. Bei der nächsten Frage nehmt ihr einfach das nächste Lied.
6. Lügt nicht und probiert nicht supercool zu sein. Das ist peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Überspringt keine Songs!


*Die Fragen:*

( 1) Opening credits: 

( 2) Waking up: 

( 3) First day at school: 

( 4) Fight song:

( 5) Breaking up:

( 6) Happiness: 

( 7) Life's Okay: 

( 8) Mental Breakdown: 

( 9) Driving Songs: 

(10) Flashback: 

(11) Getting back together: 

(12) Wedding: 

(13) Birth of a child: 

(14) Final battle: 

(15) Death scene:

(16) Funeral song:

(17) End credits:



---------------------------------------------------------------



( 1) Opening credits: Freedom Call - Land Of Light
Hrhr, passt ^^

( 2) Waking up: Super Smash Bros. Brawl - F-Zero GX - Vegas Palace
Öhm.. ja.. oO

( 3) First day at school: Dream Theater - You or Me
Mh.. *g*

( 4) Fight song: Torfrock - Pump ab das Bier
Passt irgendwie eher zu ner Säuferei-Keilerei oO

( 5) Breaking up: Manowar - Wagner Tribute
Passt garnich ^^

( 6) Happiness: Koji Kondo - Get Sea Roar Bossanova
Eher n chilliges Lied.. könnte passen. Aber nur schwer.

( 7) Life's Okay: Planet X - Digital Vertigo
oO

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Nobuo Uematsu - Cleyra Settlement
Nääää....

( 9) Driving Songs: Epica - The Phantom Agony
Wtf... nur noch unpassender Kram *g*

(10) Flashback: Wintersun - Winter Madness
Joar... ^^

(11) Getting back together: Tanz der Vampire  - Die roten Stiefel
Passt schon besser

(12) Wedding: Sonata Arctica - Last Drop Falls
oO

(13) Birth of a child: Nightwish - Fly
Hah! DAS passt endlich mal

(14) Final battle: Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Ocarina of Time - Medley
Hihi ^^

(15) Death scene: Koji Kondo - SMB3 - The Evil King Koopa


(16) Funeral song: Andromeda - Inner Circle
Passt :>

(17) End credits: JBO - Ich glaube du liebst mich (nicht mehr)
Bwahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: Trivium - Dying in your Arms (Fängt ja gut an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

( 2) Waking up: Static-X - Team Hate (Joar, das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

( 3) First day at school: Subway to Sally - Wehe Stunde (Zufall!)

( 4) Fight song: Heaven Shall Burn - The Fallen (Fight Song? Oh Ja!^^)

( 5) Breaking up: 3 Doors Down - Dangerous Game

( 6) Happiness: Coal Chamber - Glow

( 7) Life's Okay: Böhse Onkelz - Das erste Blut (Würde eher zu Nummer 6 passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Metallica - Battery (Hmm, Breakdown und Battery - passt irgendwie^^)

( 9) Driving Songs: Machine Head - Silver

(10) Flashback: Apocalyptica - For Whom The Bells Tolls

(11) Getting back together: Marilyn Manson - Long Hard Road Out Of Hell (Nicht wirklich^^)

(12) Wedding: Trivium - A Gunshot To The Head Of Trepidation

(13) Birth of a child: Pain - Same Old Song (Hey, ich will keine Kinder!)

(14) Final battle: Heaven Shall Burn - Voices Of Violence (Na das passt doch zum Finale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

(15) Death scene: Korn - Hushabye (Passt ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

(16) Funeral song: Böhse Onkelz - Diese Lieder...

(17) End credits: Apocalyptica - Resurrection


Im Großen und ganzen wie erwartet der Zufall. Würde ich es selbst entscheiden können, käme etwas anderes raus. Aber was solls, ein lustiges Spiel ist es dennoch.^^


----------



## Cope22 (6. Februar 2008)

*
( 1) Opening credits:* Rammstein - Ein Lied
*
( 2) Waking up:* Rammstein - Amerika
*
( 3) First day at school:* In Extremo - Pferdesegen
*
( 4) Fight song:* Laibach - Ysra'el
*
( 5) Breaking up:* Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Warum?
*
( 6) Happiness:* Rammstein - Los

*( 7) Life's Okay:* Slipknot - My Plaque

*( 8) Mental Breakdown:* Megaherz - 5.März
*
( 9) Driving Songs:* Laibach - Die Liebe

*(10) Flashback:* Megaherz - Windkind

*(11) Getting back together: Rammstein - Sonne
*
*(12) Wedding:* In Extremo - Pavane

*(13) Birth of a child:* Slipknot - Liberate
*
(14) Final battle:* Rammstein - Mutter
*
(15) Death scene:* Slipknot - Purity
*
(16) Funeral song:* Laibach - Tanz mit Laibach

*(17) End credits:* Amon Amarth - Arson


hm... War ziemlich unfair gegenüber den Bands, von denen ich nur ein Album habe, die waren eindeutig in der Unterzahl und kamen nie dran ;(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2008)

Cope22 schrieb:


> hm... War ziemlich unfair gegenüber den Bands, von denen ich nur ein Album habe, die waren eindeutig in der Unterzahl und kamen nie dran ;(



Sag ich ja, hier spielt der Zufall eine zu starke Rolle. Man müsste sich sein "Lebenssoundtrack" selbst bestimmen können.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: *Leporina Venatio* von _Saltatio Mortis_
Wtf? Ich habe versucht es zu übersetzen aber es ist verworren und ziemlich schnell. Also doch irgendwie ähnlich des großen Beginns. ^^

( 2) Waking up: *Don't stay* von _Linkin Park_
Cool, jetzt habe ich das aufwachen erreicht und kriege gleich um die Ohren geblasen bloß nicht stehen zu bleiben. Bisher passt es ganz gut.

( 3) First day at school: *Why don't you get a job* von _The Offspring_
Tja, ist ja nicht so als hätte ich es mir aussuchen können. Schulpflicht ist Schulpflicht, da hilft auch die musikalische Ermahnung nix. 

( 4) Fight song: *Wie es geht* von _Die Ärzte_
Lächerlich, ich brauche keinen Ratschlag wie ich zu kämpfen habe. Das es aber ausgerechnet die Ärzte sind, die mir unter die Arme greifen wollen, finde ich natürlich klasse. 

( 5) Breaking up: *Mutter, der Mann mit dem Koks ist da* von _Falko_
Soll so meine Karriere aussehen. Ein dämlicher Koks Dealer? Einerlei Falko besingt es, ich folge. ^^

( 6) Happiness: *The Singing Sea* von _Yoko Kanno & the Seatbelts_
Eher ruhig, leger, beinahe schon gemütlich. Ein typisches "sich-treiben-lassen" Lied, dass einen einlädt in einem Cafe der Innenstadt bei Zeitung und Kaffee, den verregneten Tag vorbeiziehen zu lassen. Nicht unbedingt meine Vorstellung von Happiness aber schön ist es schon.

( 7) Life's Okay: *Freedom* von _James Horner (Braveheart OST)_
Auch hier eine eher ruhige Melodie. Mein Leben verläuft offensichtlich in sehr geordneten und ruhigen Bahnen. Manchmal mit einigen langsamen und beinahe schon traurigen Passagen, melancholisch angehaut, dann aber wieder fröhlich und lebensbejahend. 

( 8) Mental Breakdown: *Verbotener Kuss* von _Schandmaul_
Schockschwerenot, was hält das Leben denn hier für mich bereit? Ich gehe fremd und stehle mir einen Verbotenen Kuss? Das ist wirklich ein Grund für einen Nervenzusammenbruch, wobei das Lied eher das umgekehrte Beispiel beschreibt, also die sich anbahnende Liebe.

( 9) Driving Songs: *54, 74, 90, 2006* von _Sportfreunde Stiller_
Gute Laune pur. Das typische Chakka Lied. Ich bilde eine homogene Masse mit dem Asphalt unter mir und schieße nur so auf der Autobahn entlang während ich den Titelgewinn der dt. Nationalmannschaft besinge. Ich fühle mich einfach nur geil.

(10) Flashback: *On my way* von _Phil Collings (Bärenbrüder OST)_
Eine kurze Erinnerung an bisher Erlebtes und es weiß zu gefallen. Ich bin zwar immernoch auf meinem Weg, aber warum nicht schonmal den Anderen beschreiben, was bisher schon alles da war.

(11) Getting back together: *All Star* von _Smash Mouth_
Öhm....

(12) Wedding: *Carrickfergus* von _Subway to Sally_
Die Musik spielt auf zur Hochzeit und alle sind am tanzen, am feiern und am singen. Das Lied passt zwar ein wenig mehr zum Junggesellenabend aber in erster Linie ist es sehr euphorisch.

(13) Birth of a child: *Ich find dich Scheisse* von _Tic Tac Toe_
Oh Gott, womit habe ich das denn verdient? Ich mag Kinder und dann sowas?

(14) Final battle: *Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja* von _Guido & Maurizio De Angelis_
Interessant, meinen letzten Kampf fechte ich also Seite an Seite mit Bud Spencer und Terence Hill? Einerlei es gibt nichts zu berreuen und es geht nochmal zur Sache. 

(15) Death scene: *Arschloch* von _Die Ärzte_
Was könnte es besser beschreiben? Ich verliere zwar den Kampf aber ich sterbe im Stehen und mit ausgestrecktem Mittelfinger. Yeeehaaaa!

(16) Funeral song: *She caught the Katy* "vermutlich" von _Albert King (Blues Brothers OST)_
Joa, ein feines Lied. 

(17) End credits: *An Tagen wie diesen* von _Fettes Brot_
Ein letztes Resumee. Für mich etwas unpassend, aber warum nicht.


----------



## Megatherion (6. Februar 2008)

[1) Opening credits: *Eluveitie - Of fire, wind and wisdom 
*
( 2) Waking up: *Virgin Steele - By the gods 
*
( 3) First day at school: *Hammerfall - I believe *

( 4) Fight song: *Old Mans Child - Enslaved and condemned* 

( 5) Breaking up: *Korn - Did my time*

( 6) Happiness: *In Flames - Brush the dust away*

( 7) Life's Okay: *Samael - The ones who came before*

( 8) Mental Breakdown: *Therion - Ljusalfsheim
*
( 9) Driving Songs: *Communic - Ocean Bed*

(10) Flashback: *Korpiklaani - Running with wolves*

(11) Getting back together: *Pazuzu - Pazuzu*

(12) Wedding: *Raunchy - Persistence
*
(13) Birth of a child: *Manegarm - I underjorden*

(14) Final battle: *Dezparadoz - Earp Vendetta*

(15) Death scene: *Týr - Excavation*

(16) Funeral song: *Death - Born dead*

(17) End credits: *In Flames - Dead Eternity
*


Das Spiel gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Regeln:


1. Öffnet eure Playlist (iTunes, Winamp, Windows Media Player, etc).
2. Stellt das ganze auf Zufallswiedergabe
3. Drückt "Play"
4. Für jede Frage die kommt, gebt ihr den Titel des Liedes ein.
5. Bei der nächsten Frage nehmt ihr einfach das nächste Lied.
6. Lügt nicht und probiert nicht supercool zu sein. Das ist peinlich 
7. Überspringt keine Songs!

Hab auf dem Laptop nur 2 Lieder ;(
Bethofen und eins von Linkinpark - somewere i belong

Machen wa das halt zuhause ;D btw cooles game (zuhause kommt edit oder new post ;D)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth, ändere doch mal die Regeln so, dass man es selbst bestimmen kann. Bringt wohl mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Carcharoth, ändere doch mal die Regeln so, dass man es selbst bestimmen kann. Bringt wohl mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann geht der Witz an der Sache verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (6. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: *Shadow of the Day, Linkin Park*
Passt...ich empfinde mein Leben grundsätzlich als überschattet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 2) Waking up: *Freak on a leash, Korn*
Kann man so gelten lassen.

( 3) First day at school: *Prison Bound, Social Distortion*
Viel zutreffender gehts nicht mehr. Hab die Schule immer als Gefängnis gesehen.

( 4) Fight song: *No easy way out, Robert Tepper*
Extrem cooler Track, läuft eigentlich immer wenn ich im Fitnesstudio bin- Druck vom Bass macht Lust auf Bewegung, nicht umsonst auf dem Rocky IV Soundtrack.

( 5) Breaking up: *Licht am Ende des Sarges, die Ärzte*
Wenn man die Beziehung methaporisch als einen Sarg sieht, dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 6) Happiness: *All the small things, Blink 182*
Passt- meiner Meinung nach sinds nämlich die kleinen Dinge im Leben, die glücklich machen. Ausserdem stimmt der Track fröhlich.

( 7) Life's Okay: *I'm not ok (I promise), My chemical romance*
Emo Lied mit Emo Aussage- man kann nicht alles haben, hätte es besser treffen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 8) Mental Breakdown: *As i please, the Beatsteaks*
Passt auch nicht wirklich. Wenn etwas so laufen würde, wie ich wollte (as i please) würde es wohl zu keinem Zusammenbruch kommen...auch die Melodie ist massiv zu fröhlich.

( 9) Driving Songs: *Time Warps, Reminder*
Legerer Track aber zu wenig Druck um jemanden anzutreiben.

(10) Flashback: *in pieces, Linkin Park*
Passt, Track zum nachdenken und der Emotionen weckt.

(11) Getting back together: *stell dr vor, Sektion Kuchikästli*
Einer der wenigen HipHop Tracks in meiner Playlist. Stark unterschätzer Mundart mit souligem MC und sehr kreativen Texten. Thematisch passt "Stell dr vor" auch recht gut.

(12) Wedding: *The Sweetist Victory, Touch*
ziemlich unpassend, könnte man eine Hochzeit zwar als Sieg feiern, der Track kommt dafür aber etwas zu 80er Jahre mässig daher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(13) Birth of a child: *i choose, The Offspring*
Naja- da gibts nicht mehr viel zu wählen, wenn dat Ding schon da ist.

(14) Final battle: *I against I, Massive Attack & Mos Def*
Passt extrem- I against i gefällt mir sehr- ich könnte mir wenige Songs vorstellen, die besser ein Final Battle untermalen würden.

(15) Death scene: *Anything but gone, H-Blockx*
Wie die Faust aufs Auge- vielleicht etwas zu wenig melancholisch, aber die Message des Tracks passt.

(16) Funeral song: *Up Song, the Donots*
"Here's a song about getting up and not falling down"...unpassend für eine Beerdigung? Nichtmal ansatzweise, ich pfeiff auf die ganze Trauer in der Kirche nummer- wenn ich Abtrete sollen meine Familie und Freunde mein Leben feiern und nicht mein Abtreten betrauern...und welcher Song passt zu einer Fete  bitte besser als "Up Song"?!

(17) End credits: *Dont cry, Guns n Roses*
uhm. Der Song würde wohl einige der letzten Worte beinhalten, die ich meiner Freundin auf den weg mitgeben möchte, wenn ich schon den Löffel abgeben müsste. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu melancholisch aber einige Dinge kann man halt nur mit einem traurigen Subton rüberbringen...


Ich mag das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (6. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: Muse - Hysteria; Bin ein Muse Fan (ist noch untertrieben), passt aber nicht so als Opening^^

( 2) Waking up: Die Ärzte - Friedenspanzer; Geiler Song *g*

( 3) First day at school: Pronobozo - Reformed Cycle

( 4) Fight song: Die Ärzte - Deine Schuld; passt nicht ganz so

( 5) Breaking up: Audioslave - Man or Animal; hm das passt ja mal ein wenig

( 6) Happiness: Nickleback - Flat on the floor

( 7) Life's Okay: Sportfreunde Stiller - All die Schlachten, die wir schlagen

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Die Ärzte - Zu spät; passt, aber warum so viel Ärzte? Ich bin Muse Fan verdammt^^

( 9) Driving Songs: Ian O'Brien Docker - The Beginning; Für Fahranfänger würde der Titel ja passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(10) Flashback: Nelly - Ride with me; passt ein wenig

(11) Getting back together: The Killers - When you were Young

(12) Wedding: Dilated Peoples - Who's Who

(13) Birth of a child: Sportfreunde Stiller - Mag Tischtennis!

(14) Final battle: Muse - Sunburn; endlich mal wieder Muse, sogar einer der geilsten Tracks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(15) Death scene: Empire Crew - I will

(16) Funeral song: Radiohead - House of Cards; Ja Radiohead kommt gleich nach Muse!

(17) End credits: Sebadoh - On Fire; Bin ein Scrubs Freak, Soundtrack aus Scrubs...


----------



## Duni (6. Februar 2008)

(1) Opening Credits: Robbie Williams - Feel

(2) Waking up: Böhse Onkelz - Danket dem Herrn

(3) First day at school: Söhne Mannheims - Dein Leben

(4) Fight Song: Mike Red - 4 Living (WTF, was hab ich für Scheiße in dem MusicPlayer?!^^)

(5) Breaking Up: Rammstein - Amerika

(6) Happiness: Böhse Onkelz - Immer auf der Suche

(7) Life's Okay: Scooter - Shake That

(8) Mental Breakdown: Böhse Onkelz - So sind wir 

(9) Driving Songs: Sunrise Avenue - Forever yours

(10) Flashback: Beatles - Here comes the sun (WTF?!)

(11) Getting back together: Trick-Trick - Welcome 2 Detroit

(12) Wedding: US 5 - Senorita (wieder WTF?!^^)

(13) Birth of a child: Böhse Onkelz- Buch der Erinnerungen (Passt ja mal voll^^)

(14) Final Battle: Die toten Hosen - Ich bin die Sehnsucht in dir

(15) Death scene: Hannes Wader - Heute hier morgen dort (rofl, was ist das für ein scheiß?!)

(16) Funeral Song: Annett Louisan - Das Spiel

(17) End Credits: 50 Cent- Window Shopper

Das war der Einblick in einen Film, der über einen 13Jährigen handelt. =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroth80 (6. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: Böhse Onkelz - Ich Liebe mich (Lol, is eigentlich nich so mein Motto^^)

( 2) Waking up: Böhse Onkelz - Könige für einen Tag Live ( Sehr Geil!!)

( 3) First day at school: In Extremo - Fontaine Ja Jolie

( 4) Fight song: Böhse Onkelz - Bin ich nur glücklich,wenns ..

( 5) Breaking up: In Extremo - Unter dem Meer

( 6) Happiness: Subway to Sally - Wehe Stunde

( 7) Life's Okay: Chronotrigger - Artificial Hardcore

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Böhse Onkelz - Bin ich nur glücklich,wenn es Schmerzt (lol, hab das Lied mehrmals   aufem Rechner von verschieden Alben)

( 9) Driving Songs: In Extremo - Wind

(10) Flashback: Böhse Onkelz - Wer nichts wagt, kann nichts verlieren

(11) Getting back together: Beatsteaks - Above Us

(12) Wedding: Beatsteaks - Barfrau (Wie geil!!^^)

(13) Birth of a child: Beatsteaks - Summer (Live)

(14) Final battle: Slipknot - Eyeore

(15) Death scene: Böhse Onkelz - Zeig mir den Weg

(16) Funeral song: Böhse Onkelz - Könige Für einen Tag (wider ien anderes album)

(17) End credits: Böhse Onkelz - Immer auf der Suche


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Februar 2008)

*(1) Opening credits:* Disturbed - Meaning of Life

*(2) Waing up:* System of a down - Revenga

*(3) First day at school:* Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia (sowas hab ich noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*(4) Fight song:* Static-X - Chrom-Matic

*(5) Breaking up:* Nirvana - Sliver

*(6) Happiness:* Bullet for my Valentine - Curses  <3

*(7) Life's okay:* Disturbed - Voilence Fetish

*(8) Mental Breakdown:* Billy Talent - River Below  (mag den Thread, da kommt mal wieder druch seine GB große Sammlung durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*(9) Driving Songs:* Böhse Onkelz - Danke für nichts

*(10) Flashback:* Green Day - Are we the waiting

*(11) Getting back together:* Sytem of a down - Lost in Hollywood

*(12) Wedding:* Disturbed - Voices    (passt ja mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*(13) Birth of a child:* Rammstein - Links, 2, 3, 4   (lol!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*(14) Final Battle:* Seven Dust - Denial

*(15) Death Scene:* Nirvana - Come as you are   (uhhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*(16) Funeal Song:* Disturbed - Stupify

*(17) End credits* Bullet for my Valentine - Take it out on me  (yes, so geil der Song. <3)




Naja, bin ganz zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> [...]
> *(3) First day at school:* Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia (sowas hab ich noch?
> 
> 
> ...


sei froh...wohl das beste in deiner playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach mich auch mal dran...wenn ich vom duschen zurück bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Habs mal mit itunes gemacht da ich im mindof media player und meine paar lieblingslieder hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fragen:

( 1) Opening credits:  Star Wars: Main Theme ;D tö töööö tötötötööööö tööö von john wiliams

( 2) Waking up: fire your guns - ac/dc .. autsch xD

( 3) First day at school: dinner lady arms - The darkness .. musste mal lied testen ;d (naja ist ok ;D)

( 4) Fight song:  Liam- Inextremo ^^ Liaaaaamm liaaaaam ... 

( 5) Breaking up: ihr seit so leise - ärtzte

( 6) Happiness: the prison song - soad (.. WTF)

( 7) Life's Okay: mein teil - rammstein

( 8) Mental Breakdown: freunde - die toten hosen 

( 9) Driving Songs: WHAT's my life again?

(10) Flashback: de rolf - preach webe (ist eigentlich komedy aber naja das ist auch dabei .. wie mittermeier ect ;D)

(11) Getting back together: smoke tho joints (pass doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe)

(12) Wedding: 99 problems - linkinpark/jay z

(13) Birth of a child:  ein fick im kornfeld - jbo (ich sag ja hab alle kak lieder da drin xD)

(14) Final battle: dat is wahnsinn - wolfgang petry 

(15) Death scene: postman - elvis (he is dead but in our hearts he will life for ever .. elvis has left the buliding ;D)

(16) Funeral song: chop suey - soad 

(17) End credits: zehn kleine jägermeister - toten hosen

naja .. hatte glück ab nummer 21 sind nur noch die lieder drann gekommen die kolege mal gegeben hat -..-


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 2) Waking up: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 3) First day at school: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 4) Fight song:
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 5) Breaking up:
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 6) Happiness: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 7) Life's Okay: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 8) Mental Breakdown: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

( 9) Driving Songs: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(10) Flashback: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(11) Getting back together: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(12) Wedding: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(13) Birth of a child: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(14) Final battle: 
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(15) Death scene:
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(16) Funeral song:
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

(17) End credits:
John Williams - Star Wars Episode IV OST - Imperial March

*Und jetzt ernst *g*
*( 1) Opening credits: 
Terminal Choice - Serial Killer

 ( 2) Waking up: 
Hypocrisis - Don't Judge Me

 ( 3) First day at school: 
Die Ärtzte - Protestsong

 ( 4) Fight song:
Feindflug - Stukas Im Visier

 ( 5) Breaking up:
Movie Themes - Halloween

 ( 6) Happiness: 
Marilyn Manson - Irresponsible Hate Anthem

 ( 7) Life's Okay: 
South Park - MMkay

 ( 8) Mental Breakdown: 
Eisregen - Des Heilands Haut

 ( 9) Driving Songs: 
Terminal Choice - Collective Suicide

 (10) Flashback: 
Die Ärzte - Dinge von denen

 (11) Getting back together: 
Welle Erdball - Computersex

 (12) Wedding: 
Terminal Choice - Khaosgott

 (13) Birth of a child: 
Eisregen - Und sie blutete nur einen Sommer lang ( wie passend oO)

 (14) Final battle: 
Tito Puente - Mambo King

 (15) Death scene:
Lok-8 - Defy

 (16) Funeral song:
The Prodigy - Jericho

 (17) End credits:
Heimataerde - Musikerhände


----------



## Steelios (6. Februar 2008)

-


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

wie stellt man bei winamp auf zufalls wiedergabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> wie stellt man bei winamp auf zufalls wiedergabe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alle lieder abspielen
und dann auf den komischen pfeil drücken der sich kreuzt (dasteht zufall) edit meint: kann auch sein das der knopf ander ausschaut hab ne ntheme da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits:Silbermond-Zeit für Optimisten(Fängt ja schonmal super an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

( 2) Waking up:Rise Against-Under the Knife

( 3) First day at schoolullet for my Valentine-Hit the floor(Erster Schultag...au backe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

( 4) Fight song:Aerosmith-I Don't want to miss a thing(Uhhhh ja total   )

( 5) Breaking upie Ärzte-Junge(Naja....)

( 6) Happiness:Green Day-Basket Case(Total...einfach herrlich dieser Song,für mich pure happiness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

( 7) Life's Okay:Cheap Trick-Auf Wiedersehen(Uhhhhh ja life is okay  )

( 8) Mental Breakdown:Metallica-Enter Sandman(Mit ein bisschen Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

( 9) Driving Songs:Rise Against-Roadside(Joa kommt hin,genialer song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(10) Flashback:Rise Against-Ready to fall(O.O)

(11) Getting back togetherlain White T's-Hey there Delilah(Auch wenns schön ist,passt nicht sorecht)

(12) Wedding:Green Day-King for a Day ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(13) Birth of a child:Green Day-Holiday (Geil,lass mal ein Kind kriegen,bekomm ich einen Tag frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(14) Final battleullet for my Valentine-Her Voice Resides(Halbwegs)

(15) Death sceneullet for my Valentine feat. Apocalyptica-intro(...)

(16) Funeral song:Green Day-Minority(Okay...wenn die Leute sich freuen das ich Tod bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

(17) End credits:Avril Lavigne-When you're gone(Das passt ja jetzt echt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So...HORRORLEBEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find das Spiel total geil


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (9. Februar 2008)

(1) : Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn 

(2) : The Fups - Lazy Generation

(3) : Rise Against - Life Less Frightening 

(4) : Jimi Hendrix - Easy Rider

(5) : Shaggy - It Wasn't Me

(6) : Joe Budden - Pump It Up

(7) : Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Chile

(8) : Hoobastank - Pieces 

(9) : Sum 41 - Count Your Last Blessings

(10) : Fall Out Boy - Thanks For The Memories 

Whow mal n Lied das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(11) : Rise Against - The Good Left Undone 

(12) : All That Remains - The Air That I Breathe
O.o 

(13) : Shaggy - Angel 

Joa könnt auch noch passen

(14) : The Clash - Train In Vain

(15) : Silverstein - Call It Karma 

(16) : Beastie Boys - So Whatcha Want

(17) : Jay-Z - Roc Boys (And The Winner Is...)

*g*

Also ich find das passt alles irgentwie nicht...
Bis auf 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (9. Februar 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal wissen wie mein Leben so klingt...

( 1) Opening credits: Eminem - Just Lose It (Naja warum nich mit einem Partyhit einsteigen...) 

( 2) Waking up: The Cranberries - Zombie (Hui und das schon nach dem Aufstehen, sieht danach aus, als sei mein Leben ein Horrorschocker... :/ ) 

( 3) First day at school: Nadiya - Est C'est Parti... (Könnte passender sein) 

( 4) Fight song: Seeed - Can't Hold Me (Geiler Song, aber leider wieder unpassend...)

( 5) Breaking up: Bushido feat. Baba Saad - Wenn Wir Kommen (Haha, perfetto, eh?) 

( 6) Happiness: Rihanna - A Million Miles Away (Was soll mir das nun sagen...?)

( 7) Life's Okay: Chingy - Right Thurr (Sehr schön, zurücklehnen und genießen, so soll es sein!) 

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Bushido - Augen Auf (Für ein 'Mental Breakdown' ganz in Ordnung) 

( 9) Driving Songs: Keane - Somewhere Only We Know (DRIVING?! wtf...) 

(10) Flashback: America - The Last Unicorn (Also wenn mein Leben ein Film wäre, dann würde jeder Zuschauer spätestens jetzt den Komponisten verklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(11) Getting back together: Danger Mouse - Encore (Gecovered, ich weiss, aber wenn wieder 'together gettet' (<- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist das ja auch ein bisschen wie ein gecovertes Lied, also ich meine, so ein bisschen recovered, also...ach egal, hab mich in meinem eigenen Gedankengang verloren xD ) 

(12) Wedding: Moby - Forever (Mhh, passt perfekt, ist aber gerade deswegen auf eine schaurig schöne Art und Weise unheimlich...)

(13) Birth of a child: Fergie - Glamorous (Was muss das fürn tolles Kind sein...)

(14) Final battle: Jackson Five - Blame It On The Boogie (lol, als das Lied losging musst ich mich erstmal kaputt lachen xD Ich liebe den Song^^) 

(15) Death scene: Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go On (Ohja, das wird es! Mich werdet ihr nicht los, muhaha!) 

(16) Funeral song: JBO - Haschisch (He! Jungs! Was soll das?! Ich will eine Beerdigung! Keinen exzessiven Drogenkonsum! Schweine...)

(17) End credits: Mattafix - Big City Life (Warum nicht, kann man sich nochmal gemütlich in den Kinosessel kuscheln und wien blöder auf die Credits starren, die so schnell laufen, dass sie eh kein normal sterblicher entziffern kann...)


Ich steh trotzdem lieber mit beiden Beinen im richtigen Leben als in irgendeinem Abspann...

Kaeppiman


----------



## _Axxis_ (9. Februar 2008)

OK, mal sehen was da so bei rauskommt, habe nee Sammlung von hauptsächlich etwas älteren Platten als MP3 auf der Platte liegen, zum Teil Sachen von einem Kumpel und was ich eben mit der Zeit selber dazu gepackt habe.

( 1) Opening credits: Gottes Schwert - Die verlorenen Söhne (hpps, ewig nicht mehr gehört, aber ein geiler Anfang !)

( 2) Waking up: Love after death - Rage (ja, da ist das Erwachen doch gleich angenehmer, schön ruhiges Stück)

( 3) First day at school: Stromhammer - Sacret Steel (naja, passt nicht so ganz)

( 4) Fight song: Dreams i'll never see - Molly Hatchet (na das passt jetzt erst recht überhaupt nicht ....)

( 5) Breaking up: I - Black Sabbath (Nicht gerade eines meiner Lieblingsstücke ....)

( 6) Happiness: Raven - Grave Digger (passt zwar nicht ganz, aber ist OK)

( 7) Life's Okay: Star Chaser - Iron Savior (das passt gut, schönes gradliniges Stück)

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Soul Surviver - Warrier (was ich so alles auf der Festplatte habe .... aber passt zum Thema)

( 9) Driving Songs: Walk Away - Black Sabbath ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na bitte, das passt nicht nur, es ist zufällig auch von einer meiner Lieblings-Platten von Black Sabbath, der Heaven and Hell, durfte Dio und Co letztes Jahr Live in Balingen sehen !)

(10) Flashback: Life in the light - Poverty's No Crime (Passt, denn Band und Stück sagen mir überhaupt nix ....)

(11) Getting back together: Pictured Within - Deep Purple - Album : In Concert with the LSO (Ich sitze staunend vor meinem Rechner, bin nicht gerade ein Deep Purple Experte aber das Ergebnis verwundert mich doch sehr, schönes mit klassischen Orchesterinstrumenten arrangiertes Stück !)

(12) Wedding: Riding the beast - Ted Morose (ohoh, das klingt nicht gut für nee Hochzeit, das sollte man wohl nochmal überdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(13) Birth of a child: Mountian Mama - Gotthard (da kann ich nun überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang herstellen ....)

(14) Final batte: Children of the sea - Black Sabbath (Und noch ein Stück von der Heaven and Hell, irgendwie kann ich nicht mehr ganz an Zufall glauben, obwohl das Stück genial zum Thema passt !)

(15) Death scene: Misunderstood - Dream Theater ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geiles Stück, und der Tod als Missverstandniss, da kann man sich in der Phantasie ja so einiges vorstellen ....)

(16) Funeral song: Playing God - Pritty Maids (....)

(17) End credits: Challis - Dio (Und zum Ausklang nochmal Dio, diesmal Solo und nicht während seiner Black Sabbath Phase. Naja, das Stück haut mich nicht vom Hocker aber OK, der Zufallsgenerator hat entschieden)

Interessantes Spiel, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht !


----------



## Kwax (9. Februar 2008)

Das ist ein Forenspiel was mir mal gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( 1) Opening credits: 4 Non Blondes ~ What´s up (Frag ich mich ständig)

( 2) Waking up: ASP ~ Küss mich (Bitte nicht morgens *g*)

( 3) First day at school: Beck ~ Loser (Mathe und Naturwissenschaft /signed)

( 4) Fight song: Blink 182 ~ Stay together for the Kids (Jap, für Kinder kämpfen das passt)

( 5) Breaking up: Das Ich ~ Gottes Tod ( ^^ )

( 6) Happiness: Deftones ~ Change [In the House of Flies] (Passt voll nicht, kanns aber nicht ändern)

( 7) Life's Okay: Fatboy Slim ~ Rockafella Skank (irgendwie passt kein Lied welches kommt)

( 8) Mental Breakdown: HEDpe ~ Killing Time

( 9) Driving Songs: Ill Nino ~ Revolution Revolucion

(10) Flashback: Incubus ~ Megalomaniac

(11) Getting back together: Insane Clown Posse ~ Piggy Pie

(12) Wedding: Kittie ~ Paperdoll (Accoustic Version)

(13) Birth of a child: KoRn ~ A.D.I.D.A.S

(14) Final battle: Machine Head ~ The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears

(15) Death scene: Oomph ~ Supernova

(16) Funeral song: Slipknot ~ Wait and Bleed

(17) End credits: System of a Down ~ B.Y.O.B

Oo Also irgendwie hat das nicht wirklich alles gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotz allem ein lustiges Spiel und interessant zu sehen was der ein oder andere auf seinem Rechner hat. Auch wenn ich hin und wieder den Kopf schütteln musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (10. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: 
As I lay Dying-Behind me lies another fallen soldier
( 2) Waking up: 
Motörhead-Sword of Glory
( 3) First day at school: 
Schandmaul-Walpurgisnacht
( 4) Fight song:
Amon Amarth-the last with pagan blood
( 5) Breaking up:
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter-Friede sei mit dir
( 6) Happiness: 
böhse onkelz A.D.I.O.Z. (O.o das passt ja mal garnicht...)
( 7) Life's Okay: 
Reise,Reise
( 8) Mental Breakdown: 
böhse onkelz-worte der Freiheit
( 9) Driving Songs: 
motörhead-God was never on your side(passt auch net richtig :/)
(10) Flashback: 
böhse onkelz-kneipenterroristen
(11) Getting back together: 
Amon Amarth-Releasing sutur's fire
(12) Wedding: 
K.I.Z.-Was willst du machen? (Passt auch wieder super ^^)
(13) Birth of a child: 
ACDC- Shake a leg
(14) Final battle: 
Schandmaul-Hexentanz
(15) Death scene:
böhse onkelz-nichts ist so hart wie das leben
(16) Funeral song:
böhse onkelz-Finde die warheit
(17) End credits:
Die apokalyptischen Reiter-Wahnsinn
so ist es gekommen aber ich würds so machen
( 1) Opening credits: 
Böhse Onkelz-Feuer
( 2) Waking up: 
fällt mir grad nichts ein...
( 3) First day at school: 
The Beatsteaks Sharp,cool and Collected
( 4) Fight song:
eye of the tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( 5) Breaking up:
böhse onkelz-Danket dem Herrn
( 6) Happiness: 
Volxsturm-Ein Glas auf dich
( 7) Life's Okay: 
Berliner Weisse-Bier und Stullen
( 8) Mental Breakdown: 
böhse onkelz-H
( 9) Driving Songs: 
Rammstein-Benzin
(10) Flashback: 
Subway to Sally- Wehe stunde
(11) Getting back together: 
Motörhead-Be my Baby
(12) Wedding: 
Schandmaul-Sichelmond
(13) Birth of a child: 
In Extremo-Omnia sol temperas
(14) Final battle: 
Disturbed-Down with the Sickness
(15) Death scene:
Eisregen-Die schwarze Rose
(16) Funeral song:
HIM-Funeral of hearths
(17) End credits:
Metallica-Some kind of Monster

mag nicht alles passen aber ich denk mal ist ganz gut


----------



## Mondryx (10. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: *Maroon 5 - Makes me a Wonder
*
( 2) Waking up: Maroon 5 - *Little of your Time*

( 3) First day at school: *My Chemical Romance - Disenchanted*

( 4) Fight song: *My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the Blackparade * <-- Das stell ich mir geil vor...dabei ne derbs miese Beulerei^^

( 5) Breaking up: *Foo Fighters - Erase Replace
*
( 6) Happiness: *System of a Down - Holy Mountains
*
( 7) Life's Okay: *Foo Fighers - Once and for All
*
( 8) Mental Breakdown: *Maroon 5 - Back at your Door*

( 9) Driving Songs: *My Chemical Romance - The End
*
(10) Flashback: *My Chemical Romance - Sleep
*
(11) Getting back together: *System of a Down - Kill Rock n Roll*

(12) Wedding: *Timbaland feat. The Hives - Throw it on Me
*
(13) Birth of a child: *Maroon 5 - Kiwi
*
(14) Final battle: *System of a Down - Lonely Day
*
(15) Death scene: *My Chemical Romance - The Sharpest Lives*

(16) Funeral song: *Maroon 5 - Infatuation*

(17) End credits: *Maroon 5 - Won't go Home without you*



Dumm wenn man vor 3 Wochen sein System Notformatieren musste und keine Mukke retten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nrijx (10. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: *Britney Spears - Hot as Ice* Öhm... ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 2) Waking up: *Culcha Candela - Besonderer Tag* Das passt doch wunderbar *g*

( 3) First day at school: *Cascada - Sk8er Boi* Hmm...

( 4) Fight song: *Gregor Meyle - So soll es sein* Genialer Fight Song

( 5) Breaking up: *Ohrbooten - Kommen und gehen* Och joa, kann man mit leben

( 6) Happiness: *OneRepublic - Apologize* DER Happy Song schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 7) Life's Okay: *Timbaland - Come Around* Geht schon...

( 8) Mental Breakdown: *Plain White T's - Let me take you there* Volltreffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( 9) Driving Songs: *The Hoosiers - Worried about Ray* Auch passend!

(10) Flashback: *Ohrbooten - Bild dir deine Meinung* 

(11) Getting back together: *Gregor Meyle - Kannst du mich versteh'n*

(12) Wedding: *Ohrbooten - Man lebt nur einmal*

(13) Birth of a child: *Leona Lewis - Homeless*

(14) Final battle: *Culcha Candela - Ey DJ*

(15) Death scene: *Ohrbooten - Und tschüss!* No Comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(16) Funeral song: *Timbaland & Magoo - Naughty Eye* 

(17) End credits: *Jan Delay - Kirchturmkandidaten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ganz lustiges Spielchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. Februar 2008)

Opening Creditsisturbed - A welcome burden

Waking Up:This is Sparta(Extended Mix)

First Day at school:Eminem - Cleaning out my Closet

Fight Song:Fresh D - Go Go Pussy Rangerz(lool xD)

Breaking Upisturbed - Prayer

Happiness:Rocky 4 - Hearts on Fire

Life's okay:Godsmack - Shine down

Mental Breakdown: Eminem - Lose yourself

Driving Songs:Godsmack - Bad Religion

Flashback:Flyleaf - Fully alive

Getting back together:Godsmack - I stand alone

Wedding:Godsmack - I fucking hate you

Birth of a child:Godsmack - Realising the demons

Final Battle:bso Rocky Balboa theme(okay das passt genau^^)

Death scene:Nightwish - Bye Bye Beautifull

Funeral Song:Fresh D - Back from die Underground

End creditsisturbed - Ten thousand fists



Ui macht fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: Rapdeutschlandkettensägenmassaker - K.I.Z

( 2) Waking up: von endstell zu endstell - Mr.Dean (Mannheimer Rap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

( 3) First day at school: Way you Are - Timbaland

( 4) Fight song: Shine Remix - Lil Wayne

( 5) Breaking up: 1 Mann 1 Wort - Mr. Dean

( 6) Happiness: Dance with my Pants (Club Mix) - Crazy Rockers

( 7) Life's Okay: Rollin' - R.Kelly

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Cry me a Superman - Eminem vs Justin Timberlake

( 9) Driving Songs: This is Tha Carter - Lil Wayne ft. Mannie Fresh

(10) Flashback:  When The Rain Begins To Fall (Floor Rider Remix) - Age Pee

(11) Getting back together: Everytime we touch - Cascada

(12) Wedding: I Know The Future - Lil Wayne

(13) Birth of a child: Wahlkampf - Sido feat G-Hot

(14) Final battle: Du bist - Jonesmann ft. Sprachtot

(15) Death scene: Kolumbien (Hardsound Mix) - DJ Mikesh

(16) Funeral song: Freak Out (Nordic Stars Remix) - Roxfield

(17) End credits: Acid Disco Plastic Electro (Original Club Mix) - Hampenberg


*So ich muss sagen dass ich's lustig fand dass es manchmal gepasst hat (6,8,9,11,12 [ZU KRANK XD], 14, 15), aber ich bin enttäuscht dass nich einmal die Ärzte kamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw was versteht man unter "Funeral song" ? *


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> *So ich muss sagen dass ich's lustig fand dass es manchmal gepasst hat (6,8,9,11,12 [ZU KRANK XD], 14, 15), aber ich bin enttäuscht dass nich einmal die Ärzte kamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Funeral = Beerdigung


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

R O F L  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann passt Freakout ja total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (10. Februar 2008)

( 1) Opening credits: Böhse Onkelz - Wir ham' noch lange nicht genug

( 2) Waking up: Böhse Onkelz - Jetzt oder Nie

( 3) First day at school: Ying Yang Twins - Halftime feat. Homebwoi

( 4) Fight song: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Death of a Martian

( 5) Breaking up: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Wet Sand

( 6) Happiness: Travis Barker feat. Soulja Boy - Crank Dat

( 7) Life's Okay: Böhse Onkelz - Nie Wieder

( 8) Mental Breakdown: Cpt. Howdy - Get the Boys together

( 9) Driving Songs: Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson

(10) Flashback: Böhse Onkelz - Kirche

(11) Getting back together: Böhse Onkelz - Der Preis des Lebens

(12) Wedding: Jack Johnson - Better Together

(13) Birth of a child: Böhse Onkelz - So sind Wir

(14) Final battle: Yothu Yindi - Tribal Voice

(15) Death scene: The Kooks - See the World

(16) Funeral song: Blink 182 - Stockholm Syndrome

(17) End credits: Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child


_ 
Manchmal hats ja echt gut gepasst, wie bei (2), (5) oder (12).
Nur wundere ich mich, was ich für nen Müll auf dem PC hab. Simon & Garfunkel? Ying Yang Twins?
Da muss ich nochmal aufräumen! _


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (10. Februar 2008)

* ( 1) Opening credits: *Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?

*( 2) Waking up: * Metallica - Prince Charming (wtf? sollte ich ma löschen das is derbster müll Oo)

*( 3) First day at school: * Scar Symmetry - Veil Of Illusions

*( 4) Fight song:* Children Of Bodom - Mask Of Sanity

*( 5) Breaking up:* Metallica - Dyers Eve

*( 6) Happiness: * Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls

*( 7) Life's Okay: * Bullet For My Valentine - Hand Of Blood

*( 8) Mental Breakdown: * Metallica - Harvester Of Sorrow

*( 9) Driving Songs: * Children Of Bodom - Bodom After Midnight

*(10) Flashback: * Metallica - Bad Seed(ich sollte mal reload löschen Oo)

*(11) Getting back together: * Children Of Bodom - Angels Dont Kill

*(12) Wedding: * Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby(mann diese reload kacke nervt...)

*(13) Birth of a child: * Children Of Bodom - Children Of Bodom (xD passt ja vom namen)

*(14) Final battle: * Children Of Bodom - Youre Better Off Dead (passt doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*(15) Death scene: * Children Of Bodom - Sixpounder

*(16) Funeral song: * Schon wieder : Children Of Bodom - Chokehold

*(17) End credits:* As I Lay Dying - Losing Sight

Hmm das war aber viel children of bodom Oo
Aber isn lustiges spielchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

ich hoffe es stört nicht,wenn ich die lieder vom handy nehme (ihr wisst ja pc kaputt unzo) nur da sind völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieder drauf^^

( 1) Opening credits:roger cicero-die liste   ---- hmm naja passt mit phantasie

( 2) Waking up: roling stones-paint it black ----was schwarz anmalen?den tag?na toll...

( 3) First day at school:sean kingston-me love ---- naja die erste liebe ist doch meisten in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( 4) Fight song: sido-goldjunge ---- wieso hab ich das aufm handy? oO *lösch*

( 5) Breaking up: stefan raab-wir kiffen ----passt sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( 6) Happiness:system of a down-violent pornography ---- bei pornos kommt stimmung auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( 7) Life's Okay: the cranberries-ying into the sun --- passt nun mal garnicht

( 8) Mental Breakdown:doors-here without you ---- past 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( 9) Driving Songs:der spiderpigsong-/ ----naja^^

(10) Flashback:tiimberland-apologize ---- passt perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(11) Getting back together:jason hayes-seasons of war (wow introsound) ----zusammenkommen und seasons of war?^^

(12) Wedding:nevada tan-revolution ---- passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(13) Birth of a child:eminem-without you ---- kind kommt und dann ohne dich(es)?

(14) Final battle:evanesence-my imortial ---- joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(15) Death scene:fall out boys-golden --- recht traurig,passt doch

(16) Funeral song:fall out boys-thanks for the memories ---- hät vom namen zu dem teil davor mehr gepasst^^

(17) End credits:foo fighters-the pretender ---- wenn das lied mein leben zusammenfassen soll; why not?^^


*wie gesagt,lieder vom handy und da ist n anteil scheissse (mit 3 s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) drauf *


----------



## Jockurt (12. Februar 2008)

Ich kann es mir nich verkneifen, aber Chopi, haben die Lieder bei dir wirklich so falsche Bezeichnungen oder ist das, weil es so spät ist?
Z.B. My Immortal, Fall Out Boy, Three Doors Down...


----------

